# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам PENTAX K10D + комплект(объектив, вспышка, сумка, фильтры и т.д.)

## golden_blue

Продам PENTAX K10D, в хорошем состоянии, в работе 4 года, был заказан из США, не падал, отношение было бережное, пробег 15 704. Причина продажи: редко пользуюсь; нужны деньги.

Обзор PENTAX K10D можно посмотреть здесь и здесь


- PENTAX K10D body + объектив Pentax SMC DA 16-45mm f/4ED AL + бленда + чехол+запасная крышка  } 400$
- вспышка Pentax AF-360FGZ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------130$
- светофильтры HOYA UV (MC) 67mm + HOYA Pro1 Digital MC PL-C 67mm (поляризационный)
- сумка  KATA DС-437 DL - ПРОДАНА!
- самодельный пульт
- зарядка, USВ, видеокабель, инструкции, ПО, microSD 1GB











По всем вопросам обращаться в личку или по телефону 093-347-74-37 (Наташа)

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

куплю колечко отдельно, если это М42/К....т.е. переход с резьбы на байонет.... :smileflag:    на фото не видно

----------


## golden_blue

переход с байонета на резьбу)

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

Увы! такое мне ни к чему

----------


## ater17

> переход с байонета на резьбу)


 Похоже, Вы путаете, и там таки М42/К. Внутри резьба и байонет снаружи - так ведь?

----------


## golden_blue

> Похоже, Вы путаете, и там таки М42/К. Внутри резьба и байонет снаружи - так ведь?


 да, всё верно. он ведь с пентаксом использовался.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

ну вот сообща дошли до истины!!!  :smileflag:  цена???

----------


## golden_blue

Up!

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

спасибо за колечко!!!..ну просто как родное  :smileflag: ...удачи в продаже..и с праздником!!! (лучше позже,чем никогда...сказал еврей,опаздавший на поезд)...

----------


## golden_blue

на здоровье

----------


## STORM1K

С праздничком! Случаем обмен вспышки на AF-200FG новую с гарантией и моей доплатой, естественно, не интересует? Все-равно ведь с системы слазите... =)

----------


## golden_blue

к сожалению не интересует(

----------


## STORM1K

> к сожалению не интересует(


 Хорошо, а почем вспышка, так, чтоб продать?

----------


## Ivengo

Эгей, в случае продажи по отдельности я первый в очереди за пыхой

----------


## golden_blue

Up! Было столько заинтересованных лиц, и раз..все молчат .)

----------


## Ivengo

Не, не молчат.
Я про пыху помню. Я просто сейчас не в городе. Буду к концу недели. Отпишусь в личку

----------


## golden_blue

Цены снижены!)

----------


## Шурка777

Озвучьте если не трудно....

----------


## Uinserte

Купил объектив с фотоаппаратом, все в очень хорошем состоянии. Большое спасибо!

----------


## Ivengo

Наталья, спасибо большое за вспышку и за то, что дождались)
Хороших аналоговых вам снимков!

----------


## golden_blue

Продам PENTAX K10D, в хорошем состоянии, в работе 4 года, был заказан из США, не падал, отношение было бережное, пробег 15 704. Причина продажи: редко пользуюсь; нужны деньги.

Обзор PENTAX K10D можно посмотреть здесь и здесь


- PENTAX K10D body + объектив Pentax SMC DA 16-45mm f/4ED AL + бленда + чехол+запасная крышка  } 400$
- вспышка Pentax AF-360FGZ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------130$
- светофильтры HOYA UV (MC) 67mm + HOYA Pro1 Digital MC PL-C 67mm (поляризационный)
- сумка  KATA DС-437 DL - ПРОДАНА!
- самодельный пульт
- зарядка, USВ, видеокабель, инструкции, ПО, microSD 1GB











По всем вопросам обращаться в личку или по телефону 093-347-74-37 (Наташа)

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

куплю колечко отдельно, если это М42/К....т.е. переход с резьбы на байонет.... :smileflag:    на фото не видно

----------


## golden_blue

переход с байонета на резьбу)

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

Увы! такое мне ни к чему

----------


## ater17

> переход с байонета на резьбу)


 Похоже, Вы путаете, и там таки М42/К. Внутри резьба и байонет снаружи - так ведь?

----------


## golden_blue

> Похоже, Вы путаете, и там таки М42/К. Внутри резьба и байонет снаружи - так ведь?


 да, всё верно. он ведь с пентаксом использовался.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

ну вот сообща дошли до истины!!!  :smileflag:  цена???

----------


## golden_blue

Up!

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

спасибо за колечко!!!..ну просто как родное  :smileflag: ...удачи в продаже..и с праздником!!! (лучше позже,чем никогда...сказал еврей,опаздавший на поезд)...

----------


## golden_blue

на здоровье

----------


## STORM1K

С праздничком! Случаем обмен вспышки на AF-200FG новую с гарантией и моей доплатой, естественно, не интересует? Все-равно ведь с системы слазите... =)

----------


## golden_blue

к сожалению не интересует(

----------


## STORM1K

> к сожалению не интересует(


 Хорошо, а почем вспышка, так, чтоб продать?

----------


## Ivengo

Эгей, в случае продажи по отдельности я первый в очереди за пыхой

----------


## golden_blue

Up! Было столько заинтересованных лиц, и раз..все молчат .)

----------


## Ivengo

Не, не молчат.
Я про пыху помню. Я просто сейчас не в городе. Буду к концу недели. Отпишусь в личку

----------


## golden_blue

Цены снижены!)

----------


## Шурка777

Озвучьте если не трудно....

----------


## Uinserte

Купил объектив с фотоаппаратом, все в очень хорошем состоянии. Большое спасибо!

----------


## Ivengo

Наталья, спасибо большое за вспышку и за то, что дождались)
Хороших аналоговых вам снимков!

----------

